# More Pics Of Flash.. QH Lovers



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi everyone thought I'd share some pics of flash taken today. 

Any coments welcome !!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

He's pretty ourboyjack, are you gonna ride him western?


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi SP

I am not sure yet, I have mainly done English riding, but thought I might give it a go. I have not done any western before.
I am just breaking him in at the moment. About 6mths and I should be on his back. I can not wait


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Flash had his First saddle on his back today. 
The pic is not the best as taken from my phone. I will get more on monday, we will have another go. 
He was so great, I walked him, nothing. I thought I'd led him off the mare and we only got one buck at a canter. Such a good boy...


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

He is gorgeous. I would kill for my colt to have a slick coat. It is 29 and 30 at night right now and he SO has a winter coat. I hope that when it warms up he is as slick and shiny as your boy! Can't wait to hear how he progresses with training. Is Flash a gelding or a real man??? :lol: 

My boy has not been cut yet but that will happen this month before it warms up. 

Samantha


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

HI samantha

Yeh he looks good at the moment. It is very hot here though. It was 40 degrees celsius today. 

You guys have it hard with the cold. Such long coats. So wooly


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah we do - I decided not to blanket him this winter and let him be a "horse" but after this winter he will be blanketed and show all winter long - in GA there are shows periodically all year - more so in the spring and summer but still in the winter too. What is the coldest it gets at your place? I am going to clip Mac as soon as it warms up - I am impatient and do not want to wait for him to shed out on his own or even with help from me - we are going to keep him brushed until it is warm enough to body clip him.

Samantha


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

In winter it gets down to about 10 DC. Which is VERY cold for us. 
I love looking at the pics with all the winter coats. They heads look so big. HA 
:lol:


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

he's purdy! his hip isn't big enough for my taste, but he looks good! 
ss


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Well we had a second go at the saddle, still not even one buck. I am really amazed. One of the pics he looks like he is falling asleep. 
Anyhow I am very proud mummy lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

oh, he's beut!!! It's great when breaking a horse goes so well huh?!!! I hope he continues to do well!(not that he could do any less!!)


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, I have a little update. I was thinking that maybe the old english saddle was too light. So I put the heavy stock saddle on him. I lunged him, still nothing. 
I am going to mouth him soon. I will forward pics when I do. 
Has anyone got any tips for mouthing? 
After that I will leave him for a month or so. I still have about 5 mths till I will hop on. I am so keen. HA


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

*Update pics of Flash ~~ QH ~~*

Well I think I am going to have to quitest horse ever, I went to him to do some lunging and maybe some more mouthing, I thought I might just lay over him. I ended up sitting on him, not even a care. I knew he was watching me as that ear was on all the time. He walked off then stopped when asked. What a beautiful boy. 
I am not going to break till 24 mth but sitting and slidding off can't hurnt!! 

I have to say I love Quarter Horses !!

:lol:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

What a GOOD boy!!!!!!! You must be so proud of him!!!!


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

*New Flash pics*

Here are some pics from today, he is filling out more, just wish I had the time to lunge him and build him up. Getting darker though. 
Anyhow hope you like 
*
























*


----------

